
Ask HN: How to be curious about last uninteresting 20% of a task? - alfonsodev
Sometimes is hard for me to focus when I have solved the interesting or challenging parts of a problem, task or project.<p>My brain seems to use procrastination until the deadline becomes critically close, then it becomes &quot;interesting&quot; again because the rush, I guess.<p>What strategy do you recommend to keep the brain interested in the &quot;boring&quot; parts ?<p>Thanks.
======
tech4all
Try creating new challenges around the quality of the code: Are the unit tests
the best they can be? Could these five lines of code be written in a more
elegant manner? Will a developer looking at this code five years from now
understand it quickly? Is there a way to improve the overall architecture?

But, in the end, remember that all of life is not exciting challenges. To
build something great also requires simple applied effort.

------
foxhop
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=arj7oStGLkU](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=arj7oStGLkU)

Watch this video. It sometimes helps me. I've become a worst procrastinator as
I have grown and have more and more responsibility. I like to get things done.

------
quickthrower2
I'm the opposite I like the last 20%. I like to see things taking shape. Not
so keen on the uncertainty at the start

~~~
sprobertson
Work with someone like this!

~~~
quickthrower2
I like my last 20% though not someone elses :-)

